# Meerkat enclosures



## Mkatpro11 (Apr 30, 2008)

i have a pretty good idea of how to build one, but could someone post some pics of theres? plz

Also pics of there meerkats

thanks

Ryan


----------



## Mkatpro11 (Apr 30, 2008)

could someone please post some information on how to build a Meerkat enclosure (going to build one in my backyard) or some pics of theres?

thanks


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

my lil devil!








she in't half a handful but worth it...lol


----------



## Mkatpro11 (Apr 30, 2008)

shes so cute, ive seen the other photos of her you have, got any new ones? or vids?:mf_dribble:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I found some off my inside enclosure, from when i used to keep them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So cute. Nice enclosure


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats a setup how it should be, im gonna bite my tounge on making any comments on Saffs, because for all we know she might of done the right thing.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

The back bit with the babies in was 4x4 heated then they had the area you see them in covered wich was 6x4 which led to another area of 8x6, they used to move every bit of substrate at least twise a day form one end to the other:lol2:little sods


----------



## Mkatpro11 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the pics mate


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

No problem, if i find anymore i will put them up.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> thats a setup how it should be, im gonna bite my tounge on making any comments on Saffs, because for all we know she might of done the right thing.


 
Doubt it. :roll::censor:


----------



## clc136 (Feb 14, 2008)

what are meerkats like as pets? i wasnt aware people kept them in the uk


----------



## cath120 (Jun 7, 2010)

Saff said:


> my lil devil!
> imageimage
> she in't half a handful but worth it...lol


O they look lovely.
Me and my boss are thinking of having some meerkats but we are not sure about building there pen can you give me some ideas. Thank you.: victory:


----------



## cath120 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Meerkat Temperaments*



alfie99 said:


> I found some off my inside enclosure, from when i used to keep them.
> image
> image
> image
> image


I was just wondering if any one can tell me what kind of temperaments have meerkats are they good with there owners and how aggressive can they be?:flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

cath120 said:


> I was just wondering if any one can tell me what kind of temperaments have meerkats are they good with there owners and how aggressive can they be?:flrt:


It varies. Our female is very cuddly with us but no one else, one of the males is a bit jumpy but doesn't bite and the other is lovely and happy to be handled by anyone.
They have a decent enclosure 19' long x 5'wide, part indoor part outdoor with heating with loads of tunnels,logs etc.


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

alfie99 said:


> I found some off my inside enclosure, from when i used to keep them.
> image
> image
> image
> image


Ahh that looks great!


----------

